
SketchRNN model released in Magenta - wei_jok
https://magenta.tensorflow.org/sketch_rnn
======
wei_jok
Link to Dataset:
[https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/data](https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/data)

Link to Blog Post announcement of Sketch-RNN code:
[https://magenta.tensorflow.org/sketch_rnn](https://magenta.tensorflow.org/sketch_rnn)

Link to Paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.03477](https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.03477)

Link to GitHub Repo of Sketch-RNN code:
[https://github.com/tensorflow/magenta/blob/master/magenta/mo...](https://github.com/tensorflow/magenta/blob/master/magenta/models/sketch_rnn/README.md)

Link to previous Hacker News discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14114706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14114706)

------
rbobby
I was wondering why almost all the drawing by people were "terrible"... and
then I saw how they acquired them:
[https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com](https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com)

Really hard to do with a mouse in the time allowed... but kind of fun.

~~~
sleepychu
The page works on our phone too, which is better.

I think this allows noise elimination by averaging though, it distills the key
elements of a doodle of a bird, cat, car, etc.

------
sleepychu
Can I use this to work out if something is a hot dog? I've got a killer app
idea...

~~~
LeifCarrotson
It's​ not that precise, it will only determine whether or not a drawing
contains a sandwich.

------
TotallyHuman
Better if they release the trained model.

~~~
hardmaru
the jupyter notebook will download a bunch of pre-trained tensorflow lstm
models into /tmp/sketch_rnn

------
jjawssd
Magenta = Music and Art Generation with Machine Intelligence

